# Lightroom 2.2 sucks!!!!!!!!!



## ksmattfish (Dec 18, 2008)

Lightroom 2.2 is buggier than hell.  Upgrade at your own risk.  I'm going back to 2.1 until they figure it out.

After installing it today I found that I couldn't export any photos.  I got online at the Adobe support forums, and figured out how to fix that.

LR2.1 would lock up on me because of the memory leak bug, but when I restarted LR I'd only lost my last 2 or 3 development changes.  LR2.2 just locked up on me (seemed like the memory leak again), and when I restarted it I'd lost all my changes from the last hour of work.

Folks are bitching up a storm at the Adobe support forum.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 18, 2008)

...Haven't had any problems with 2.1 or 2.2.

I don't think I've ever had _any_ version of LR lock up or quit working in any way.

It was starting to get slow recently, but I think that's was because the catalog I was using was too big.  I split it up into a few different ones and it's running normally again.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 18, 2008)

Would you happen to be using a Mac?  It's a Windows problem; imagine that.

I wasn't having too much trouble with LR2.1.  A quick restart pretty much solved it, at least for a while.  I installed LR2.2 this afternoon, and I've spent all afternoon getting one new bug after the other.  I was having a display problem where the whole screen would white out for a few seconds, and when it came back the top menu buttons would be gone.  They'd come back if I ran the mouse pointer over them.  Then I couldn't export any photos; it said "Export to burn disabled on this computer".  I wasn't even trying to burn a disc, just save to a folder on my hard drive.  Apparently that problem occurs sometimes when LR2.2 is installed over existing versions.  The fix was to uninstall LR, and reinstall LR2.2 by itself.  But losing an hour's worth of work was the final straw.  I'm back to LR 2.1, and running smoothly (at least until the next mem leak).

I'm not even really utilizing the Catalog features.  I remove a folder from the Catalog as soon as I'm finished editing, because I haven't had time to really learn what's up with it, and I want to think about how I'm going to organize it.  I'm just trying to catch up with all my work so I can get started on my slow season.

The memory leak problem seems fairly common from the google searches I've done, and posts at the Adobe support forum.  I'm just glad I haven't had all the other problems people are griping about.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 18, 2008)

...Actually, I'm running Vista.

Wow man, that sucks.  I can definitely say that I have not had any of those problems.


I haven't really utilized the catalogs either, until now.  I had everything in one giant catalog.  Now I have it all split into 5 catalogs, and I will continue to make new ones as needed.  I also ran the "optimize catalog" thing, I think that helped too.  I think it just deletes the previews.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm using XP Pro 32.

I want to use the catalog.  I know the way I'm organizing my photos now is inefficient.  I just haven't had the time to commit myself to learning.  I read up on the develop module, and went to work.  I'm pretty slow Jan, Feb, and Mar so I'm planning on doing a lot of learning then, and figure out a good way to organize everything.


----------



## patrickt (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm running Vista32, also, and haven't had any problems. I don't use the library module much, though. I really dislike the company and as a long-time user of Rawshooter I was prepared to hate my "free" copy of Lightroom but I have to admit it's nice.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 19, 2008)

Sometimes I feel like I'm way behind on the new technology; I was still using CS2 a few months ago, and before that I was on Photoshop 7.  Then I splurge and get up to date so I can remind myself why I like staying behind the edge of the technology envelope.    I'm glad I've got CS4, and maybe when I have time I'll learn to use some of it's cool new features, but I have to admit that I haven't done anything yet with it that CS2 wasn't capable of.


----------

